# Wear Lung Protection



## AJchris (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello my name is Andrew I am a newbie Woodworker. I love woodturning. I made Native American style flutes until a few Years ago when I got very I mean dying sick. I got a lung infection from Wood Dust I breathed in my small Workshop. I wasn't big on wearing all the safety equipment recommended but have since learned better. The infection in my lung was due to cedar dust in my lungs. This caused my body to try to fight the infection which it couldn't and in turn caused my immune system to go haywire. I haven't turned a piece in over three years now. It changed me. I have only recently decided to get back in the shop and do somethings. I never thought some cedar dust could change my life like it has. My immune system is still haywire the there is no cure just treatment. If you never listen to another thing about shop safety please protect yourself in the shop. If wood is chips or dust is flying arround please wear a good mask. That is my story and I thank you for reading it.

Andrew


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder. There is a good reason so many of us spend so much time, and money on dust collection, and respirators… Your story is far from uncommon….


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey thanks for the reality check. 
I try to wear a mask but as it goes its not all the time.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Andrew! Excellent Post! I've done some serious "Coughing Up" after some time in the Shop and it ain't Pretty.

Why? Because I DIDN'T were a Dust mask. DUH????

Rick


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Good Reminder.

I once got quite sick from Hondurian rosewood dust. I learned my lesson then.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a DustBeGone mask that hangs right next to my lathe,I wear it when ever I pick up a piece of sand paper, because I plan on doing this for a long time.Sorry to hear about your lung problems ,have you thought about using a Trition mask?


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Cocobola is mean stuff too, learned the hard way.

Andrew, thanks for the reminder and best of luck with recovery.


----------



## AJchris (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank You everyone for your replies and well wishing and encouragement I means a lot to me. I will check into a Trition Mask I think that is a good idea. Thanks Roper for the suggestion. Oh I tried to Eadit the name to Wear and it would change So I will try again Thank You. My writing isn't very good sorry if that confuses anyone.


----------



## woodcompass (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't you mean, "*Wear*" instead of "where".

Sounds serious. Thanks for the reminder. I guess it will catch up with you eventually.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I learned that the hard way when I was younger.. My dad got me a job at the factory where he works that involved a grinder, porcelain, and galvanized steel all day long. Since it was the first time they had anyone doing that work, they left out the part about wearing a mask and I ended up with some nasty respiratory issues for a few weeks.. the least of which was black boogers full of metal slivers.

Just for giggles, run a ROS on purple heart for about 5 minutes with a face mask on and see how much dust is on the outside.. Its shocking.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Best of luck in your medical struggles. The immune system is a beautiful and complicated thing … and then something goes out of whack, and … life is forever changed.

I use my DC, my box fan filtration gizmo, an in-window exhaust fan, my JDS air filtration unit, AND …. my 3M 7500 respirator.

Not all of them, all the time, but … I ramp it up as the particular task dictates.

Thanks for your story.


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

Glad you made it back into the shop. You might want to invest in one of these: http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020998/23498/TREND-Airshield-Pro.aspx
They're pricy but they seel the dust off really well and they're cheaper than a new set of lungs.


----------



## woodcompass (Jan 17, 2011)

Dude, I read your profile. Take off the profanity. We are not here to bash other LJ members, even if you disagree with them.

We are here to have fun. No bashing please.


----------

